# Stc-1000 Thermostat Casing/housing



## Ben6 (10/12/10)

Hi all,

Can the people using the stc-1000 please tell me what type of housing they use for it?? and also where to get them from?



Regards
Ben,


----------



## mika (10/12/10)

Jaycar


----------



## Ben6 (10/12/10)

mika said:


> Jaycar




Thanks Mika, i appreciate it!!!


Regards
Ben,


----------



## kelbygreen (10/12/10)

supermarket. I got a dodgy one made from a ice cream container haha also one is made from a old nail box


----------



## Rodolphe01 (10/12/10)

I got a jiffy box from jaycar for about negative $5 and for the lack of any real tools I heated up a stanley knife red hot and sliced through the box to make a hole for the controller.


----------



## michael_aussie (10/12/10)

mika said:


> Jaycar


+1

only about $6 each.


----------



## irwazza (10/12/10)

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/H5002/black-zippy-box-ub2

Same box as the jaycar one, just incase your closer to a dick smith store.

+ Looks Great


----------



## Guysmiley54 (10/12/10)

irwazza said:


> http://dicksmith.com.au/product/H5002/black-zippy-box-ub2
> 
> Same box as the jaycar one, just incase your closer to a dick smith store.
> 
> + Looks Great



Looking good!

I'm surprised though that Dick Smith had this stuff. The store name is now DSE but don't expect any electronics gear coz they don't really sell it any more


----------



## michael_aussie (10/12/10)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I'm surprised though that Dick Smith had this stuff. The store name is now DSE but don't expect any electronics gear coz they don't really sell it any more


that does look good.

+1 about Dick Smiths deserting the electronics market.
The DSE stores in my area sell ZERO electronic components now.


----------



## irwazza (10/12/10)

I hear you guys. I live in Mildura, the only electronics store we have is DSE. But i did purchase the IEC and 240v plugs from Jaycar online


----------



## Silo Ted (11/12/10)

michael_aussie said:


> that does look good.
> 
> +1 about Dick Smiths deserting the electronics market.
> The DSE stores in my area sell ZERO electronic components now.



Remember back in the day, when Dick Smith was all about the hobbyist market ? These days its all about TV's & PC's. No components whatsoever. 

Thankfully Jaycar still hold the flame. Earlier today I went and picked up a chassis-mount 12v socket for a power supply, a variable pot, two caps plus a new tip for my scope iron, as well as a little 43 page book on 555 timer circuits. 

Still not as good as the old Dickies in the past, but at least its something. 

+1 on the $6 boxes at Jaycar to mount the STC 1000. For a stir-plate housing though, it's better to go for a supermarket lunchbox.


----------



## Ben6 (11/12/10)

Thanks for all the input guys...

i've got both close to me so i will check them both out.



Ben,


----------



## seemax (11/12/10)

Clear Decor container from Woolies... $1 or so ....safe as houses


----------



## stef (11/12/10)

Lunchbox...


----------



## matcat (17/12/13)

I have bought all the gear I need from jaycar to make the STC-1000 housing... but can't find the post I read recently about how to set this up step by step. Can anyone point me in right direction?


----------



## Bridges (17/12/13)

Electrical wiring should be contained in a housing that needs a tool to open. Make it hard for kids or idiots to get to the live terminals that could KILL them.
Ice cream containers and $1 lunch boxes sound like a great ghetto option but really are not ideal. The right boxes either from jaycar (as above) or even masters are not that expensive. With electricity do it right.

http://www.masters.com.au/product/900029128/tripac-adaptable-weatherproof-box-ab443

Can't get the linky thing to work sorry...


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

I use a metal casing from jaycar.. looks schmick


----------



## Glot (22/12/13)

I use a adaptable box from the electrical wholesalers.$8 +


----------



## TSMill (22/12/13)

If you can wait a couple of weeks for delivery:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141137777580

Mine arrived in the mail Friday, I think it's the size down from the ABS enclosure I paid ~$35 for at Jaycar.


----------



## pat86 (27/12/13)

$7 Black jiffy box from Jaycar


----------

